
Apple, Google, Facebook, Amazon Antitrust Hearing: What to Know - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/what-to-expect-at-tomorrows-big-tech-antitrust-hearing-1844522154
======
MikeRJM
What to know: Very little will change as a result of any of this.

------
paulpauper
nothing will come of this, as expected .

